# failure in Realteck audio driver installation



## kumarv1181 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Operating system is Window XP,Motherboard is Intell DG31GL. and when i install the motherboard cd.
I am getting a failure while install Realtek audio driver.Can anyone help me out to solve this.

Thanks in advance

Kumar


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Try this driver instead: ftp://152.104.238.19/pc/audio/WDM_R199.exe


----------



## kumarv1181 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all

I have tried with the WDM_R199.exe which u have sent and when i install it show a error 

Install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure!!
[Error Code :0xE0000227]

Help me out to resolve this problem.

Thanks in advance

Kumar


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You will have to edit the registry.

First - backup the registry. How to do that: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/322756

Then open the registry editor - click Start >> Run >> type *regedit*, then click OK.

In the editor:
Search for "enum". You should find it in two places. Both will have a subfolder named "HDAudio". 
Delete both HDAudio folders. Then close regedit.
You should now be able to install the driver.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Install mobo driver first:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/dow...All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng


----------



## vad111 (Nov 11, 2008)

There is a known incompatibility of realtech audio driver with the Microsoft UAA driver, you will need to uninstall the UAA driver. Check out this post:
http://repairpcguide.com/install-hd-audio-driver-failure/


----------



## abbasahmet (Mar 7, 2009)

try this steps,

1. download and install driver magician or any driver update tool.
2. click tools and click Uninstall Drivers
3. Select microsoft UAA and uninstall it.

after than you can install Realtek audio drivers, also you need to windows i386 folder for install UAA again.

good luck


----------



## rpunder44 (Mar 1, 2009)

try downloading cpu-id it is free and it will identify all of your baord components including chipsets. it may be that the audio chipset is not what it seems , this program is really good http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## shafeeq (Jun 13, 2007)

UnInstall "*Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio*" [Device Manger > System Devices > .. ]
Download and Install latest Chipset INF , Sound Driver from Motherboard manufactures website


Thats all...


----------

